# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Zeer hoge pieptonen dat vaak alleen jongeren kunnen horen schadelijker?

## vragen

Je hebt een tabel waarop staat wanneer geluid schadelijk wordt. Dit begint vanaf 80 decibel te tellen. Geluid van 80dB betekent dat het geluid na 8 uur schadelijk gaat worden en bij 100dB na 5 minuten. Kan iemand mij uitleggen op welke toonhoogtes dit gebasseerd is? Naar mijn idee zouden er andere normen gehanteerd moeten worden bij hoogfrequent geluid dat schadelijker is? Zo adviseert IRPA 70 decibel bij 20 kilohetz toonhoogte. Dit kun je na lezen op

http://www.icnirp.org/cms/upload/pub...Ultrasound.PDF

Tabel 3.

Een audioloog stelt dat bij 80dB hoogfrequent geluid al schadelijk is en fataal.

Bekende klachten zijn oorsuizen, hoofdpijn en oorpijn klachten ten gevolge van hoogfrequent geluid. Kinderen krijgen soms ten onrechte de diagnose dat ze een oorontsteking hebben.


Een apparaat als Weitech werkt tegen dieren met 100dB(A). De Mosquito tegen hangjongeren werkt met 90dB(A) en eerder ook met 100dB(A) maar is in een later stadium zachter gezet.

----------

